# Situations with carrying a firearm.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes situations! Im usually in a gun free zone all day. What are your thoughts on reacting to times where there may be trouble. At what point do you act.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> Yes situations! Im usually in a gun free zone all day. What are your thoughts on reacting to times where there may be trouble. At what point do you act.


Seriously? You should know the laws in your state. I teach all of my students to avoid the trouble if at all possible. You act only when you believe you are in danger of seriously bodily harm or death. If you're carrying a firearm. You shouldn't need to be told this information.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea I only bring it up because a friend's neighbor flipped out with a mini-14 at a township meeting a few months ago.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a deep concealment holster. Sort of a waistband with a gun pouch that sits right in front of your junk. If trouble is in the wind I don't give two s#$%s about the law or a "Gun free zone" I'll be alive to get fired from my job and acquitted by the Grand Jury.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can avoid trouble all you want if it wants to find you it will. No one can tell you when to act or when to hold back. You must be ready to do either. And when the time comes make the call.
Anyone that starts out with the party line of avoid trouble , counter force with peace , a trained freighter avoids force, force should be avoided at all cost.
Speed , Surprise and Violence of action.
Speed in making the call once you do hit fast
Surprise don't let them know it is coming
Violence of action.... go nuts on them go full blown Mel Gibson nuts on them till it is over
The force is not with you it is a movie theory and not real Bruce Lee was an actor.
I am not alive to today because of any of that BS about avoid redirect the negative energy stuff.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're from Illinois and are in a gun free zone, you have nothing to worry about. Everyone knows that in a gun free zone, you as safe as though you were in your mother's arms. While I joke about this kind of crap, I take your situation personally. All part of the reason I got out of Illinois. Sometimes you're just screwed. I agree with csi.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

The better part of valor is to avoid the fight and live to fight another day. However when cornered with no option or placed in a situation were force is the only option be swift and decisive in or actions. These actions should be instinctive by nature, this comes from training and forethought as to how far one is willing to go.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I have a deep concealment holster. Sort of a waistband with a gun pouch that sits right in front of your junk. If trouble is in the wind I don't give two s#$%s about the law or a "Gun free zone" I'll be alive to get fired from my job and acquitted by the Grand Jury.


Better to be judged by 12, than be carried by 6.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Situational awareness is important.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old Chinese proverb!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You can avoid trouble all you want if it wants to find you it will. No one can tell you when to act or when to hold back. You must be ready to do either. And when the time comes make the call.
> Anyone that starts out with the party line of avoid trouble , counter force with peace , a trained freighter avoids force, force should be avoided at all cost.
> Speed , Surprise and Violence of action.
> Speed in making the call once you do hit fast
> ...


Well said. Hit them first with extreme violence of action!! Do not hesitate, be fully committed. If something is bad enough to draw your weapon. You had better use it. Now, with that said. Don't pull a weapon to scare someone. If you think you are in enough danger to pull your weapon, trust your instincts. If I have to clear my holster, someone is going to have a bad day!!

Always try to avoid it if at all possible. Don't stand there and argue with someone because you know you are armed. That is just askin for trouble. Also, if you do have to use it. DO NOT SAY ANYTHING TO THE POLICE except "I will help out with your investigation 100% but I need to talk to an attorney FIRST" That's it, not another word!! Even if they try to befriend you and say you did the right thing. Not one word till you talk to someone. You are probably going to take a ride to the station either way. But if you talk, you deserve whatever they pull on you...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Situational awareness is important.


That is absolutely correct. If you can't pay attention to what is around you. You probably shouldn't be carrying a firearm..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If you are involved in a shooting, that first pull of the trigger (even if you are in the right) just cleared out your life savings and bankrupted you. It will cost you upwards of $150,000 for legal representation just to go to grand jury - even if you get no-billed.

So I think it would behoove you to look for any other opportunity to remove yourself from the situation, de-escalate the situation, nod and move on, etc. Anything you can do to avoid that pull is advisable. Then when you reach that point where you are willing to trade bankruptcy and financial desolation for perhaps the rest of your life for actually getting to have a life and your kids getting to have a life, then you are ready.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't carry anymore. Avoidance is my biggest weapon. Besides, who the hell want's to get in a gunfight with a handgun? I'd rather have my rifle.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> If you are involved in a shooting, that first pull of the trigger (even if you are in the right) just cleared out your life savings and bankrupted you. It will cost you upwards of $150,000 for legal representation just to go to grand jury - even if you get no-billed.
> 
> So I think it would behoove you to look for any other opportunity to remove yourself from the situation, de-escalate the situation, nod and move on, etc. Anything you can do to avoid that pull is advisable. Then when you reach that point where you are willing to trade bankruptcy and financial desolation for perhaps the rest of your life for actually getting to have a life and your kids getting to have a life, then you are ready.


This depends on where you live, in Montana the cost is about $20k for pulling the trigger if you are justified. If you are an idiot then MAYBE your $150k figure is right. But IMO idiots don't have 150k so even then I'm not sure if the point is valid.

Since I have learned 5 Second Survival I do not carry anymore, although I do have firearms in my vehicles.

IMO the cost of the video training (I think around $25) is very worth your time.

BTW of course situational awareness rules.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> This depends on where you live, in Montana the cost is about $20k for pulling the trigger if you are justified. If you are an idiot then MAYBE your $150k figure is right. But IMO idiots don't have 150k so even then I'm not sure if the point is valid.
> 
> Since I have learned 5 Second Survival I do not carry anymore, although I do have firearms in my vehicles.
> 
> ...


Rancher is absolutely correct. The 5 Second Survival course does make you think. I have not ordered the video yet, but I am pretty sure I will once I get few other things off my plate. I do have Tim Larkin's book from before he updated it and started charging for it. The book is VERY well written and really makes you think about the nature of street violence. The version I have does not really go into the techniques of defending yourself much. But it DOES give you a bunch to think on about in terms of what violence is. That is worth more than the time you will spend reading it.

Note: The book is a bit of a disturbing read if you have spent your entire life in the safe confines of suburbia. For that alone, it is worth the time to read it. PM me with your e-mail if you want more info. (No, I will not sell your e-mail and I will not try to sell you a really great auto insurance policy.) Nor am I affiliated with Tim Larkin in any way.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah sure, not selling anything. 2,879 posts and now comes the sales pitch.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Yeah sure, not selling anything. 2,879 posts and now comes the sales pitch.


Booo

Aren't you supposed to be in the kitchen?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Booo
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be in the kitchen?


Aren't you supposed to be chasing cows or something rancherish?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Booo
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be in the kitchen?


Yeah! Get in the kitchen and make me somethin' to eat DAMNIT!!!! Mini-donuts maybe?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

OMG you two are adorable! 

Wait, Mrs I. can make mini donuts too? Is there anything this lady can't do?! I once read 23423423 articles on making cheese. If you can make cheese, you could be working at NASA!

Edit: I got distracted by the donuts and forgot what I was doing...

Lots of good advice on this one! My feelings are pretty much the same as most here. I'll pull, when I have no other option. And then I'll empty every cylinder.


----------

